# Dumbbells in the Desert



## dougnukem (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I thought I would try this online journal out while I'm over here.  We have a small gym with limited equipment, but it has your basics plus a few extras.  My current workout is as follows:

2x 4 day rotations consisting of lift day/cardio day/lift day/cardio day

*1st rotation*--chest/back--supersets for incline barbell/lat pulldown for 4 sets (1st set warmup) 8-10 reps
--supersets dumb flat bench/cable rows for 4 sets; 10,8,6,5 reps with increasing weight
--superset cable crossover (or dumbbell flyes depending on whats available)/ straight bar pulldown while standing (name of exercise has eluded me at the moment)
cardio day--12 minutes of HIIT on eliptical machine--3 minute moderate pace, 6 minutes of 30/30-all out/moderate, 3 minute moderate, cooldown
--ab workout after cardio
leg day--smith machine squats(no spotter so smith machine safer than barbell)  1 warm up set followed by 10,8,6,5 rep sets
--stiff-legged deadlifts-4 sets 8 reps
--calf raise machine-3 sets 10 reps increasing weight each set
cardio day--another 12 minute HIIT day on stationary bike instead, usually a little stiff from leg day, so not as intense.

I'll post my 2nd rotation next.  Just wanting some feedback as far as the way I have it set up, and whether or not it makes any sense.  I'm always tweaking my workout to keep it interesting, but also want it to be effective as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

for the title!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 11, 2005)

*2nd Rotation*

2nd Rotation--
Shoulders- Dumbbell Press-1 warm up set- 4 sets 8-10 reps increasing weight each set
-side raises w/ dumbbell compound set w/ front raises- 3 sets, 10 reps
-cable upright rows- 4 sets 10 reps, increasing weight each time

--cardio day--

Arms--superset alt bicep dumbbell curl/overhead press w/ dumbbell 3 sets, 10 reps (also 1 warm up set)
-Barbell curls- 4 sets, 10, 8, 8,6 reps
-close grip bench press- 4 sets, 10,8,6,5 reps
superset cable curls/cable pressdowns 3 sets, 10 reps

--cardio day--

And that's my second rotation.  Basically, I'm just trying to make sure I'm hitting the muscle groups with a good amount of sets without overtraining.  I having had a lot of DOMS to indicate such.  I plan on doing this routine until about Turkey Day, and then changing to a routine to help with better weight loss.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug, thought I'd bump this journal to the top so you might see it and write something in it!  HaHa, just kidding, I'm sure you are very busy.  Anyway, thanks for stopping in my journal.  The people here are great support.  It is why I'm still on track.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Doug, thought I'd bump this journal to the top so you might see it and write something in it!  HaHa, just kidding, I'm sure you are very busy.  Anyway, thanks for stopping in my journal.  The people here are great support.  It is why I'm still on track.


Gee thanks...callin me out and all.    

Today is leg day, so I will post my results afterwards.  I work night shift here and go to the gym after work, so you'll just have wait until tomorrow to see.  I do think I am going to try Squats with a barbell today though.  We have one of those stepped racks, so I should be safe without a spotter.  Or at least as safe as you can get without one.  

As far as diet goes today (remember, night shift so my breakfast is actually dinner and my dinner is breakfast food)--

Breakfast--Ham, turkey, roast beef sandwhich with 2 slices american cheese and 1 tablespoon of mayo.
--1 bottle of gatorade.

--2 cups coffee with some sugar and creamer (just got some dextrose to sub. for sugar, but gotta have creamer)

Lunch--Steamed california blend veggies
--chicken cordon bleu w/ cheese removed
--mac and cheese; small portion
--diet coke

snack--1 scoop Matrix 5.0 whey

Breakfast--5 egg whites
--2 slices ham
--gatorade

I normally have 2 whey "snacks" during the night but missed my first one due to getting my finger X-rayed.

I also take a multi, omega 3-6-6 capsules, and CEE.  I have been taking the CEE with my breakfast and then with dinner, but am going to try and take it beofre and after workout to see if it has a better effect.  
Also, I eat from a chow hall, so my selections are VERY limited and someone picks my lunch up.  But I think I may volunteer to get lunch so I can see what choices are available as this meal tends not to be the healthiest of my meals. 
 I have been using nutridiary.com to log my food and workouts as well.  My water intake is anywhere from 4-7 liters/day.  We have free bottled water (1.5L bottles) since we can't drink the local water over here.
Well, there's some food for thought for now...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Doug,

Please excuse my ignorance, but how do you get supplements over there.  I assume your military, do they make them available?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep, I'm military.  I order them online through BN.  Not much for spamming companies on other sites, but I've had good luck with their service thus far.  They also sell some supplements at the Post/Base Exchange, but the creatine they sell is Cell-Tech, and I don't buy Muscle-Tech products anymore.  Just IMO.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug,

Where are you from.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 15, 2005)

Chicago originally.  I live in Fort Walton Beach, FL right now.  Well, not _right_ now, but that's where my wife and kids are.  Well, off to get breakfast for the shop, and then to the gym.  Will report my workout when I come in tonight. (or tomorrow morning for those in the states)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Just stopping by and wanted to say HI  .  I've heard the food over in the sand box, well pardon the bluntness, sucks ass especially for those that are trying to eat healthy.  Now I do believe that you are 7 or 8 hours ahead of eastern stardard time so when it night there it still day here.  The time changes really is a pain in the butt. Keep up the good work and stay safe.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just stopping by and wanted to say HI  .  I've heard the food over in the sand box, well pardon the bluntness, sucks ass especially for those that are trying to eat healthy.  Now I do believe that you are 7 or 8 hours ahead of eastern stardard time so when it night there it still day here.  The time changes really is a pain in the butt. Keep up the good work and stay safe.


Thanks for stopping by.    The food here isn't too bad, maybe I'm just at the right place.  It is somewhat difficult to get decent healthy food though.  You are very limited especially with the carbs and proteins.  Good veggies are a regular with every meal, so that's a good thing.  The time change isn't a problem since I went straight into night shift after I got here.  So I basically work a 12 hour shift during your day time.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I finished yesterday off with my breakfast/dinner consisting of 
6 egg whites
3 slices ham
Bottle of gatorade (I use this for my CEE and Citrulline Malate)

Leg day after the meal went pretty good.  Tried the Barbell squats instead of smith machine.  Man, I had to cut back on the weight in order to keep a stict form and balance since I wasn't used to having to keep the balance.

Squats 1 warm up set: 95# 10 reps; 115# 10 reps, 135# 3 sets, 8 reps
Calf raise machine: 3 sets 10 reps w/ 260#, 280#, 300#
SLDL w/ dumbbells: 1 warm up set; 45# dumbbells 10 reps; 3 sets 8 reps of 60# dumbbells

As always, stretched between sets and a good stretch at the end of workout.  Just wondering if I should add some Leg Press or Lunges to this workout?  I do cardio the day before and after, so I don't want to destroy my legs, as this would be counterproductive to my cardio.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

Lets see...food today was ok.

Breakfast:Ham, turkey, and cheese sandwich w/ tablespoon mayo.

Snack: scoop of ON 100% whey

Lunch: sweet/sour pork chop, trimmed fat off
--steamed broccoli
--2 pork ribs, trimmed as much fat off as possible
--fresh watermelon and cantoloupe
--1 small scoop mint chocolate chip ice cream ( I know, but I've been good lately)

Snack: 1 scoop ON 100% whey

Dinner will consist of:6 egg whites
--2 slices ham
--some carb to be named at a later time...depends what they are serving

After work it's cardio day...yesterday's leg day is killing me, but alas, cardio will continue.  Still trying to decide if some extra work during leg day would be beneficial.  Any takers?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Doug,

Those free squats and deads will make you hurt.  My legs are in major pain from two days ago.  I'll be gone for awhile, catch up with you sunday.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea, but I thrive off the pain, I'm crazy like that. Take care man.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Ohh man how can you workout like that after a meal    There are many that are better at responding to your question that I am, but I think I read somewhere on here that one should shoot for three exercises per body part/muscle group.  Atleast thats what I shoot for.  So if it was me doing legs(should add I tend to hit muscles hard and it wouldn't be far off the mark to say I overtrain on occassion), I would probably add lunges and leg press and I would probably add in leg curls for the hamstrings.  However, as I said that is me and there are others here such as Cowpimp and P-funk who could really help you out.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

I call my wife while I'm eating, so there between that and walking back my tent to change, it's close to an hour before I get to the gym.  I have to eat before lifting, because if I don't, I feel weak for some reason.  However, I don't eat before cardio, I'm not that crazy.  Thanks for the suggestions of adding a few exercises.  Unfortunately, we don't have a leg curl machine, just a leg extension machine.  But I will throw some lunges or leg press in, and see how that works.  I do know that doing cardio the after leg day is killer.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, attempted some cardio today after work.  With it being the day after leg day, it was a mild cardio day.  Just 12 minutes of brisk bike riding.  After that, I hit the floor for some crunches of varying degree.  Did 5 sets of 15 reps of different exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

You don't need to do leg curls if you're doing SLDLs.  You could alternate leg press and lunges as additional exercises to what you're doing now.  One week do leg press, the next do lunges.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay, been a few days since my last post.  Thursday night ended up being my cheat day, no thanks to the day crew inept ability to provide me with a healthy meal to start my day.  So I figured I would just make it a cheat day instead of Friday to simplify things.  Stayed up until 2 in the afternoon on Friday to make a day-trip to a Bazaar across the compound.  
Slept through dinner time and settled for a Power Bar for my "breakfast/snack."  Lunch consisted of BBQ chicken breast, carrots, steak, and a small serving of carbs which has eluded my mind at the moment.  Also had a small serving of ice cream, which won't happen again until next week's cheat day.  Promise.  Had a scoop of whey for a snack.  
It was Shoulder day:
Overhead db press:1 warm up set of 10 reps @30#
10 reps @40#
8 reps @45#
6 reps @55#
Db Shrugs:
10 reps @65#
10 reps @75#
8 reps @85#
6 reps @95#
2 sets of triple-supersets of db laterial raises, front raises, laying rev. raises @15#
Finished the workout with 3 sets of 10 reps @70# Upright rows
--All in all, a great workout. --
Breakfast consisted of 6 egg whites, 2 pieces of bacon, 1 cup of cantaloupe along with some gatorade while working out.
I also changed my creatine intake times to prior to working out and immediately after to see if it benefits me more.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey doug, great journal.   I read in another post that you are from DuPage County, in Illinois.  I am as well.  Wherabouts in DuPage?  Good luck over there, thank you for what you boys are doing.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement, journal wise and military wise. My folks live in Bartlett.  Spent most of my childhood in Roselle, and various other 'Burbs around the area.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

keep up the good work, Doug.  My sister lives over in Darrien.  How much more time you got left in the Desert?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks, BM.  Can't say I've heard of Darrien.  Where abouts is that at?  I leave here in January.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

It's the next town north of Bolingbrook on 55.  I think Downers Grove is right in that area too.  She teaches high school kids like Legion does.  Although, his appear to be much tougher.  Glad you are getting out in January.  Stay safe.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

Ah, the name sounds familiar.  It's a township isn't it?  I tried mapping it to get an idea of where it is, and it didn't show up.  I got family in Wilmington, a little ways more down 55.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, I had a great arm workout this morning.

Alt. seated DB curl:1 warm up set, 10 reps @25#
10 reps @30#
10 reps @35#
8 reps @ 40#
6 reps @ 45#
Tricep kickbacks:1 warm up set, 10 reps @25#
10 reps @30#
10 reps @30#
8 reps @35#
8 reps @35#
Barbell curls:
10 reps @65#
10 reps @70#
8 reps @75#
6 reps @80#
Close grip incline bench press:
10 reps @115#
10 reps @135#
8 reps @145#
8 reps @145#
Concentration curls:
2 sets, 10 reps @25#
Tricep rope pressdowns:
2 sets, 10 reps @70#

Had a good pump afterwards.  Also added a scoop of whey w/ CEE post workout on lifting days.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, did some searching around here and decided to go with a bulking phase.  At least do the best I can with what food they do offer me.  I realized that cutting would very difficult here, as they limit my ability to eat a very lean diet.  So I figured i would do a bulk, then proceed to a cutting phase when I return to my own kitchen back home.  Here is a sample of my daily diet.

Breakfast: Turkey, Roast Beef, and/or Ham Sandwich w/ cheese, lettuce, tomato, and mayo

Snack: 2 scoops ON Whey

Lunch: Usually either some type of steak or pork chop along w/ a veggie and a starch like rice or potatoes.

Snack: 2 scoops ON whey

Dinner (preworkout): Ham and cheese omelet w/ fruit or another type of carb,also have my CEE/CM mixed in a gatorade and throughout workout

PW:6 egg whites w/ power bar, another serving of CEE

Snack right before sleep: 1 scoop Matrix 5.0

Also taking a multi, and a combo Omega 3-6-9 capsule

I also now have the ability to move my workout to another time during the day.  time look okay, or should I stick it somewhere else?  Going to post my reformed chest workout from this morning as well.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

Chest workout went great.  Tough to really go all out without a spotter, but I've become pretty good at knowking my limitations without one.  That and my history of using DBs instead of BB has helped my stabilizers a lot.  Always had shoulder pains when using BB, so haven't used flat BB for some time.

DB flat bench
(Warm up:2 sets, 10 reps, 55#DB)
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 85#
5 reps, 85#
5 reps, 90#
5 reps, 90#
BB incline press
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#
BB decline press
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#
Pec Deck (Pro Maxima)
10 reps, 60#
10 reps, 75#
*had to use pec deck as both benches were taken, as well as, cable crossover.*

I think I may throw an extra set in each of the last 3 exercises, as I felt I could do more.  Too much?


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is the schedule of my workout as well.

Chest
Back
Cardio
Off
Leg
Arm/Shoulder
Cardio
Off
--lather, rinse, and repeat if necesssary....


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

Bump for some input........


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

Another bump hoping for some constructive input.  Also curious to whether or not switching my egg whites PW w/ my scoop of whey before sleep is more beneficial?  Right now I eat the egg whites right after working out and take a scoop of whey before bedtime.  I have seen a few post saying that whey isn't beneficial before bedtime.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Alot of people here are big fans of cottage cheese and peanut butter at bed time.  Slow digesting and a healthy fat source.  Whey protein goes straight through your stomach and into your intestines, where it is digested very quickly.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, I can't obtain any cottage cheese around these parts, but I do have some PB.  Although it just your standard Peter Pan PB, sorry no natural here either.  As far as healthy fats, I take some fish oil along with my whey before bedtime.  I could also get some nuts from the chow hall.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Workout schedule looks good to me.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

W/O's look great in here, Thank you for what your doing for our country!!! Much respect to you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a safe Thanksgiving and Thank you for your service.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a good holiday doug, you deserve it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 23, 2005)

I would like to see some workouts...routines etc???


----------



## grant (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool you're from Chicago...I grew up in Kane/DuPage myself, live in the city now though.  PS, it's supposed to be a balmy 25 degrees tomorrow


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 24, 2005)

*Thanks guys!  Happy Turkey Day to you too!*

*Triple Threat*: Thanks for the input!

*Archangel*: Thanks for the input.  I love what I do, and woudln't trade it for anything else.    

*Devlin*:  You do the same.  Serving our country is a pleasure and an honor.

*boilermaker *: Nah, I don't deerve it anymore than the next guy.  But you be sure to enjoy your's as well!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 24, 2005)

*grant*:  It's always cool to run into another Chi-town native.  Yea, I heard it's been quite windy as well.  My mother had just sent me a message telling about the forecasted weather of -1 degrees F.  It's about 40 here with some good cold wind too.  Reminds me of Chicago during October.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 24, 2005)

*camarosuper6*:  Lets see what I have so far....
From the other day...
DB flat bench
(Warm up:2 sets, 10 reps, 55#DB)
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 85#
5 reps, 85#
5 reps, 90#
5 reps, 90#
BB incline press
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#
BB decline press
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#
Pec Deck (Pro Maxima)
10 reps, 60#
10 reps, 75#
*had to use pec deck as both benches were taken, as well as, cable crossover.*

I think I may throw an extra set in each of the last 3 exercises, as I felt I could do more. Too much?

Back day this morning wasn't half that bad.  Tried to incorperate some new moves for a needed change.

DB Bentover Row:warmup, 2 sets of 10 reps, 45#
5 reps, 55#
5 reps, 65#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
5 reps, 80#
Pullups:wide grip-4 reps
narrow underhand-3 reps
T-Bar Cable Rows: (Pro Maxima)
8 reps, 90#
8 reps, 105#
8 reps, 135#
V-handle Pulldowns: (Pro Maxima)
10 reps, 105#
8 reps, 135#
10 reps, 150#

I'm going to keep pushing the pullups as I know they will really benefit me over time.  It's just not that easy to lift 220# of my heavy ass body weight for many reps, but I know I'll get there.

I haven't written up a routine yet for the other body parts, so I will post that sometime here tonight.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, been a few days, but they had some computer problems last night that prevented me from posting.  So I will start with my Arm workout from 2 mornings ago.

BICEPS
Alt. standing DB curls: warmup set; 10 reps, 25#
8 reps, 30#
8 reps, 35#
8 reps, 40#
BB curl
5 reps, 65#
5 reps, 70#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
5 reps, 85#
TRICEPS
DB kickback: warmup set; 10 reps, 25#
8 reps, 30#
8 reps, 35#
8 reps, 35#
Close-grip incline bench press
5 reps, 115#
5 reps, 135#
5 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#
5 reps, 175#

Finished workout with 2 supersets of cable rope curls/rope pulldowns;
10 reps, 90#

Pretty intense workout with some good pump after the fact.  I think I may change the close-grips to some skull crushers or another exercise, as I don't get as good of a pump from them as I'd like.
Diet wise, I kind of let myself go with the holiday and all, still maintaining my protein drinks and supps.  Had plenty to eat for bulking, but partook in some ice cream 2 nights in a row.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

This morning was shoulder day, so without futher ado---

DB laterial raises for warmup: 2 sets, 10 reps, 15#
DB standing overhead presses
5 reps, 30#
5 reps, 35#
5 reps, 40#
5 reps, 55# (we only have 1 50# DB, so I jumped to 55# early)
5 reps, 55#
DB shrugs
8 reps, 70#
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 80#
8 reps, 85#
Cable upright rows
10 reps, 130#
10 reps, 140#
8 reps, 150#

All in all, not to shabby.  I try not to have too much volume with shoulders, since they get a bit work in on chest and beck days as well.
Diet wasn't too bad, as I have upped my protein drink to 2 scoops/ serving.  I also added 2 spoonfuls of PB along with my protein pre-bedtime meal.  It's regular commercial Peter Pan, but it's all I can get over here.  I still managed to have some ice cream again with my lunch.  Damn stuff is addictive, going to have to resist temptation somehow.  I need to start logging my actual diet again, so I can make sure I'm getting enough in the right areas for bulking.  Our scales are a bit off at the gym, but right now I'm between 225# and 230# at 6 foot height.  Couldn't tell you my BF%, but if I'd to guess, it's probably around 20%, maybe a little less.  It's hard to tell, since it all congrigates in the same area on my body.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice looking workouts, Nuke!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 29, 2005)

This morning was cardio day.  Jumped on the stationary bike and got a solid 20 minutes in.  Kept a steady pace of about 85-90 rpms, nothing too intense, just enough to get the heart pumping.
Tomorrow morning is chest, so looking forward to torturing myself as usual.  

Placed an order for some more whey to get me until the end of my tour along with some casein for pre-bedtime protein.  I'm trying out the allthewhey products, as a few folks here have recommended them.  Diet hasn't been too bad, considering all the crap that's laying around the shop to munch on.  I still maintain my basic needs of lean protein, veggies, carbs, and the best fats they have to offer.  I did pick up a bowlful of mixed nuts to munch on for healthy fats, along with some PB as stated earlier.  Having 2 scoops of whey instead of 1 has helped with my increasing appetite, which is a good thing.  Since I started going heavier, my appetite has increased considerably, so I'm trying eat as much as I can to reap the benefits of my workouts.  Unfortunately, the scales in the gym aren't very accurate (they bobble around 10 lbs of variation), so I can't really gauge any improvements that way.  So I guess I'll have to wait until I get home and see how my wife reacts, as she would notice any changes.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 30, 2005)

All right, this morning was a great chest workout.  Added some volume like I talked about doing, but not quite the same places.  Added an extra set in the inclines and the cable crossovers.  Not a big fan of the declines, so I decided not to add another set there.  Something about laying halfway upside-down just doesn't really appeal to me.  I do them to hit the chest from a different angle, and that's about it.

DB flat bench: 2 warmup set of 55# for 10 reps
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
5 reps, 85#
5 reps, 90#
5 reps, 95#
DB incline bench:
8 reps, 55#
8 reps, 55#
8 reps, 60#
8 reps, 60#
BB decline bench:
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
8 reps, 165#
Cable crossovers:
10 reps, 40#
10 reps, 40#
10 reps, 40#

I felt pretty satisfied with this workout.  I think I may change the order next week, for a changeup.  One thing I did notice was a little pain in my right shoulder during my inclines.  It was only there when I first started each set.  I think it may have just been the awkwardness of lifting the DBs up to my chest/shoulder height to start off.  It wasn't a strong pain, but I will monitor any more pain just to be on the safe side.  I also tweaked my left thunb somehow, as I can barely hold a pen to take down the hourly readings tonight.  Might be a combination of the workout (could have rolled a DB funny) and too much video games afterwards, as I always play some PS2 after working out.  Or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 30, 2005)

Yesterday's diet was here and there and everywhere

Meal 1: turkey, roast beef, cheese, tomato, lettuce, and mayo sandwich w/ some gatorade
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey, and a handful of mixed nuts
Meal 3: chicken cordon bleu (minus the melted swiss inside), chopped potatoes w/ some cheese on top, broccoli, and the topper....mint chocolate chip ice cream.
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey
Meal 5: 6 egg whites, and some gatorade
Meal 6 (PWO): 6 egg whites and a donut (hey, it was the only carb available  )
Meal 7: 2 scoops of whey, and 2 spoonfuls of PB

Man, if I was only allergic to sugar (cookies, ice cream, and the like), eating right would so much easier!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 1, 2005)

Today was back day!  Oh yeahhh!!!  Added my shrugs to back day, because I can.  That and a couple suggested it, so I figured, what the hell, why not.

DB 1 arm rows: 2 warmup set, 10reps, 45#
5 reps, 55#
5 reps, 65#
5 reps, 70#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
--adjusted weights in order to maintain better form on last set--
Pullups close grip-underhand:
4 sets, 3 reps each
--going to continue doing these, no matter how pathetic I look doing them right now.  I know it will benefit me in the long run--
V-handle cable rows:
10 reps, 90#
10 reps, 105#
8 reps, 135#
--really feeling it in my back at this point--
DB shrugs:
8 reps, 70#
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 80#
6 reps, 85#
--had to cut last set short because I lost grip on right DB, and almost dropped it--
Wide grip pulldowns:
10 reps, 105#
10 reps, 120#
--will up the weight next week even though it's the last exercise, because I'm trying to kill myself.  Aren't you?--

So another successsful day in the gym.  Didn't notice any pain in the shoulder today, so that's a good sign.  But my left thumb is still sore, might be tendonitis, oh well.  Today will be cardio day anyways, so it will get some rest.  Anyone know if taking some ibuproferen is not recommended while lifting?  I've been told that it counters the effects of lifting, but just needed to know if it was alright to take at bedtime for my thumb.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Nuke.  Workouts are looking great.  I get a pain in my shoulder when I do inclines and overheads, too.  It's in my left shoulder, which is my non-dominant shoulder.  Like you said, it doesn't hurt too bad and it seems better if I don't bring the weight down too far.  Ah, the joys of aging.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement.  That's funny, because my right shoulder is my non-dominant arm.  (that's right, I'm a lefty, one of the freaks of nature)  Yea, I'm sure aging has something to do with it as well.  I do a lot of heavy lifting for my job, in awkward positions, so that probably adds to it also.
Oh, BTW, I'm pulling for the Lions this weekend, as I need the Vikings to go down so the Bears can gain some ground on them.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragement. That's funny, because my right shoulder is my non-dominant arm. (that's right, I'm a lefty, one of the freaks of nature) Yea, I'm sure aging has something to do with it as well. I do a lot of heavy lifting for my job, in awkward positions, so that probably adds to it also.
> Oh, BTW, I'm pulling for the Lions this weekend, as I need the Vikings to go down so the Bears can gain some ground on them.


Does it hurt on the inside front part of the shoulder when you press up?  That is where I get it.  Just nusciance pain, feels a little akward to me.

Ding dong, Mooch is gone.  Got fired and now Dick Jauron (sp?) is the interem coach.  So, you have a former Bear trying to coach the Lions to victory.  Garcia is going to start.  This announcement was made yesterday after Millen said he wanted to use the rest of the season to evaluate the young players  I think Garcia is the oldest guy on the team.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 1, 2005)

That sounds about where the pain is.  Haven't been too worried about it yet.  Just monitoring it right now.  

Yea, lucky you, Jauron sucks as a head coach.  Great assistant though.  Millen is the one they need to shit can.  The guy is a joke.  You build a team to play long ball, and hire a short ball coach, twice.  I think Mooch should go back to coaching college, personally.  The Lions need to entice someone like the Buc's defensive coordinator to head coach next year.  What's his name....oh yea, Monty Kiffen (maybe Kippen), I believe.  They have a good young D, that could use a defensive minded coach to blossom.  That, and if they change their offensive scheme to match their talent, they'll be much more successsful next year.  Also, draft a good O lineman, and they're set.  Just my opinion.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, I'm back.  Just finished my shoulder workout.  We have made some time to go work out mid-shift, so I can go in the middle of the night, while nobody is in there.  Peace and quiet, except for my MP3 player.

Warmup w/ DB lat. raises:
10 reps, 15#
10 reps, 15#
Overhead DB press:
5 reps, 30#
5 reps, 35#
5 reps, 40#
5 reps, 55#
5 reps, 60#
Upright cable rows
10 reps, 130#
10 reps, 140#
10 reps, 150#
Front DB raises
10 reps, 15#
10 reps, 20#

I had moved my shrugs to back day as I stated in a previous post.  Never had too much volume in my shoulder routines, as I don't want to overdo it.  That and I  figure they get worked as a secondary muscle on chest and back days.  Any suggestions?  Should I add some more, maybe laterial raises or another press w/ BB?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Great looking kids over in your gallery Nuke!!Bet you can't wait to get home to that.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to seeing them.  My daughter was born the week before I came over here, so I barely got to know her.  That and I was pushing my family away before I left, and I really need to spend more time with them, especially my son, when I return.  Spending 4 months away from your family really gives you a chance to realize how selfish you can be at times.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

I know what you mean.  I had some health problems a few years back that openened my eyes to those things.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

Between pushing them away and getting self-absorbed in a MMORG, things weren't that great when I left.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Nuke* - I can completely understand why you would push your family away before deployment, it is a self preservation technique that many have to use inorder to deal with the upcoming seperation.  Don't beat yourself up over it.  I'm sure your wife will realize that's how you deal with the stress of deploying and will forgive you.

As for your shoulder workout..nice    I feel the same way about shoulders being worked again on chest and back days and I don't do as much volume on shoulder days.  As to suggestons for shoulder workout, I will defer to others on here for suggestions.

By the way, are you getting to watch the Army/Navy game?     I just have to say...GO ARMY!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

It's on, but alas, I'm a big geek and have WWE Smackdown on.   I'm an Air Force guy, so I really don't care who wins Army/Navy.  But if I had to pick, I'd go with Army, since I've been stationed with Army more then once.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

I had a great talk with my wife the other day, and straightened a lot of things out, so hopefully things will be good when I return.  She was just worried that I'd leave her.  And that will never happen, as she is my soul mate.    Thanks for the encouraging words, personal and workout wise.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> It's on, but alas, I'm a big geek and have WWE Smackdown on.   I'm an Air Force guy, so I really don't care who wins Army/Navy.  But if I had to pick, I'd go with Army, since I've been stationed with Army more then once.



 Just teasing.  To each his own.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I had a great talk with my wife the other day, and straightened a lot of things out, so hopefully things will be good when I return.  She was just worried that I'd leave her.  And that will never happen, as she is my soul mate.    Thanks for the encouraging words, personal and workout wise.




Your welcome.  Been there, done that on deployment, but as the one remaining at home. I'm not married (and don't intend to, sorry I'm seriously committment phobic), but the guy I have been kinda sorting dating (for about 3-4 months) left Nov 1 to return to of all places, the Green Zone in Bagdad.  However, while he is in Marine reserves, he is currently employed by a DOD contractor over there


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just teasing.  To each his own.



It's like watching a comedy to me.  That and some of things they do, are insane, staged or not.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, here's my arm workout from today.  

Alt. DB curls standing:
10 reps, 25# (warmup)
8 reps, 30#
8 reps, 35#
8 reps, 40#
BB Curls:
5 reps, 65#
5 reps, 70#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
5 reps, 85#
Tricep Rope Pulldowns: (w/ back pad, facing away from machine)
10 reps, 50#
8 reps, 50#
8 reps, 60#
8 reps, 60#
Rev. grip pulldowns:
10 reps, 60#
10 reps, 70#
15 reps, 80#

2 supersets:
Double high pulley cable curls/high pulley single arm extensions
10 reps, 40#
10 reps, 50#

Had a great pump after this one.  Went with cable exercises for a little bit of change-up.  I still like having an arm day, as I feel it still beneficial for me at this time.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

Da Bears and the bungles playing in a super bowl hosted by Detroit, the biggest perinnial losers of all time?  How ironic would that be?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey, wait a second.  The Bears have a great history.  Maybe it's been awhile, but I wouldn't go as far as saying they're the perennial losers.  Maybe the Cubs, but the Bears franchise has had multiple Super Bowl victories.  You, you, Lions fan you.  Your team was supposed to beat the Vikings today.  What happened?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey, wait a second.  The Bears have a great history.  Maybe it's been awhile, but I wouldn't go as far as saying they're the perennial losers.  Maybe the Cubs, but the Bears franchise has had multiple Super Bowl victories.  You, you, Lions fan you.  Your team was supposed to beat the Vikings today.  What happened?


I was referring more to the lions and bengals there, nuke.  Hell, even the benglas have been to the super bowl.  In Detroit, I believe.  The Lions are just plain terrible.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

Nah, the Lions were one of the teams to beat back in their hey-day.  Heck, I still say they're a good team.  They just need the right leader.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nah, the Lions were one of the teams to beat back in their hey-day.  Heck, I still say they're a good team.  They just need the right leader.



One playoff win in the last 50 years.  The hey-day was well before my day.  I agree they have alot of pieces in place, they just need to add a couple more (with some leadership qualities) and get a coach to pull it all together.  Man, the Bear D is tough!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I didn't say it was during our time.    Yea, some people don't think the Bears D is for real.  I personally, don't know what games they've been watching.  I figure if the offense can continue to play mistake free and run effeciently and the D to keep it up, the Bears should be in pretty good shape for the remainder of the season.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, today was chest day, and let me tell you, it went good.  Changed it up a little, as I like to do to keep it interesting.  So without further ado, here ya go:

Incline BB bench:
warmup-10 reps, 115#
5 reps, 135#
5 reps, 145#
5 reps, 155#
5 reps, 165#
5 reps, 175#
DB flat bench
10 reps, 70#
8 reps, 80#
6 reps, 90#
8 reps, 80#
10 reps, 70#
Decline BB bench
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
6 reps, 165#
Cable crossovers
10 reps, 40# (mid level pulley)
10 reps, 50# (high level pulley)
5 reps, 50# ( low level pulley)

I'm toasted after that workout.  Right now, I can barely type, let alone hold my shaker bottle w/ my PW drink.  Diet has been pretty stable the past few days.  Yesterday was my cheat day since I was off from work.  Let me tell you, "near beer" is not worth the effort.  The stuff gives beer a bad name.  Oh well, it just makes me appreciate the little things when I'm back home.  Also, since I moved my workout time, I've removed the 7th meal from my diet.  I took away my 2nd breakfast that I was having PW, but I'm still having my protein and PB before bedtime.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad you had a good workout.  My shoulder is still giving me problems.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn, sorry to hear that.  Gotta keep it rested though, if you want it to heal properly.  Mine's more of a nagging thing, so I just ignore it.  I'm shooting for good disability when I retire in 10 years anyways.   Oh yea, retiring at the age of 38!  At leat from the military, then I'll have to get a real job.  LOL


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 6, 2005)

Today was back day.  Naturally, another change in routine.  Here ya go.

Lat. Pulldown: warmup
10 reps, 105#
Pullups:I'm doing 20 reps, however many sets it takes
3,5,5,4,3
Single arm DB row:
5 reps, 60#
5 reps, 65#
5 reps, 70#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
DB Shrugs:
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 80#
8 reps, 85#
8 reps, 90#
Good Mornings:
8 reps, 45#
8 reps, 45#
-These are new to me, so I stuck with just the bar in order to get used to the movement and learn the form.  I would have done some V-handle rows also, but ran out of time.  Had to get back to work so the other guy could get some gym time.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

How did you like the Good Mornings.  I've never tried them, but I know Cowpimp is a big fan.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 7, 2005)

You know, I figured I needed some lower back work w/ all the moves I've been doing.  I hope I was doing them right though.  Didn't have time to look up the movement, so I tried to pull it from the back of my memory bank.  All I know, is that my lower back feels real "nice" right about now.


----------



## grant (Dec 7, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You know, I figured I needed some lower back work w/ all the moves I've been doing. I hope I was doing them right though. Didn't have time to look up the movement, so I tried to pull it from the back of my memory bank. All I know, is that my lower back feels real "nice" right about now.



Also good for working the hams and glutes


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 8, 2005)

Alright, yesterday was cardio day.  My cardio was a little unique as I played ping-pong for about 2 hours straight.  I'm sure your laughing going, "That's not cardio," but have you played some serious ping-pong for that long?  Besides, I'm bulking, so I don't want to push it too much.  

Today was shoulder/arm day.  I decided to cut out the arm only day, and add 1 exercise each for bis/tris on shoulder day.  Just a little something to remind them that I still care.  

DB Laterial raises:
10 reps, 15#
10 reps, 20#
DB overhead press:
5 reps, 35#
5 reps, 40#
5 reps, 45#
5 reps, 55#
5 reps, 60#
Upright cable rows:
10 reps, 130#
10 reps, 140#
10 reps, 150#
Tricep rope pressdowns:
10 reps, 90#
10 reps, 100#
10 reps, 110#
Bicep BB curl:
10 reps, 70#
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 80#
Front DB raises:
10 reps, 20#

Pretty solid workout, as I went up in weight in everything.  I feel like I've made considerable progress since I've been over here, but the true test will be what my wife says when I return home.  So, I will continue to push and strive to better myself everyday.  Then when I return home, I'll look to start a cutting program as my dieting will be easier to manage since I take part in the shopping.  Although, being away from all the good/bad stuff, such as alcohol, fast food, and what have you could make for an interesting starting point for cutting.  But, I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you one of those guys that stands 15 feet behind the table and smashes the hell out of it?  Can you do all the fancy spin serves?  Nice looking workout by the way.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 9, 2005)

Shit, I can barely hit it half the time.  I'm not the worst player, but certainly not the best either.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

I had a roommate that was pretty good.  Ironically he was a Marine.  Must be a military thing!  I never beat him once.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, a couple of the shops back home have tables.  We acquired ours here when the rec tent got new ones.  We put in for this one and got it.  Most of the guys that play have experience, but not me.  I hadn't played in over 15 years before playing here.  A bit rusty, I'd say.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, a couple of the shops back home have tables.  We acquired ours here when the rec tent got new ones.  We put in for this one and got it.  Most of the guys that play have experience, but not me.  I hadn't played in over 15 years before playing here.  A bit rusty, I'd say.


Those fancy spin servers are the best. I'm getting dressed to go duck hunting now.  It's 12 degrees out.  I don't really want to go, but season ends tomorrow.  Last trip for me.  Going to float a river and try and shoot some mallards since all the lakes will be froze.  Leg work afternoon.  Your works ane looking good, Nuke 1 more month.  We appreciate your service!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 10, 2005)

Enjoy your river rafting!  Yep, only a month left.  Then I can leave this place.
Well, I was scheduled to do leg day today, but some unfortunate events made prevented that from occuring.  I was woken up before work yesterday evening, being told that our Chief and First Shirt were looking for me.  First thing that came to mind, was that I was in trouble.  Well, I hurry up and get dressed and walk over to their office to find out what's going on.  Then I get the unfortunate news that my father-in-law passed away that night.  It is sad becuase my wife was planning on spending Christmas with him and that side of the family.  The worst part is that if I was to return home to be with her, I would half to come back after a few days to finish my tour over here.  Not only that, but I would have to pay for my plane tickets once I got in the US, and unfortunately, we don't have that kind of money right now.  so guess what?  I'm staying here, and my wife's best friend is going to travel with her down to the memorial service.  The sad part is, that my wife's step-father passed away in August, so she has lost both of her father figures.  Sorry, I just felt the need to share a little bit about my more personal life events.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Doug.  Seems like that kind of stuff happens alot around the holidays for some reason.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

Took a few days off due to the death in the family.  Just needed some time to relax and reflect if you will.
But started back up with my chest day tonight.  Instead of trying to make up for lost days, I just pressed on.  No pun intended.  

DB flat bench:
warmup-10 reps, 55#
10 reps, 70#
8 reps, 80#
6 reps, 90#
3 reps, 100#--yay me, new high for DBs
8 reps, 80#
10 reps, 70#
BB incline bench:
5 reps, 135#
5 reps, 140#
5 reps, 145#
5 reps, 150#
5 reps, 155#
Decline cable crossovers:
10 reps, 40#
10 reps, 50#
7 reps, 60#
DB flys:
10 reps, 25#

I was toast after this workout, especially after going for the 100# DBs.  Even though I'm on a "bulking" phase, I'm going to have to add more cardio.  There is a good chance I will have to take my annual physical training test for the AF when I return.  So I need to work on my aerobic apptitude in the next month.  Would it be wise to adjust my rep scheme as well, or leave it?  with the lack of a good amount of "clean" foods to eat, it's too difficult to do a cut phase now.  So you see my dilemma.


----------



## grant (Dec 12, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Took a few days off due to the death in the family.



Sorry to hear that...what about incorporating your cardio training on an diff. day than your strength?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that...what about incorporating your cardio training on an diff. day than your strength?



Thanks.

As far as my strength training goes, I do it at about 2 AM (night shift guy), so I would be doing cardio after work at about 7 AM, unless I can get my rear out of bed early to do it at about 4:30 PM.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Took a few days off due to the death in the family.  Just needed some time to relax and reflect if you will.
> 
> I was toast after this workout, especially after going for the 100# DBs.  Even though I'm on a "bulking" phase, I'm going to have to add more cardio.  There is a good chance I will have to take my annual physical training test for the AF when I return.  So I need to work on my aerobic apptitude in the next month.  Would it be wise to adjust my rep scheme as well, or leave it?  with the lack of a good amount of "clean" foods to eat, it's too difficult to do a cut phase now.  So you see my dilemma.



Hey Nuke, hope you are feeling better about things.  Time seems to help with stuff like that.  

About your goals to bulk and build aerobic aptitude, you might want to check in on Archangels HIT journal.  I bet he could help you set up a great program to help you work towards your goals with a HIT full body workout.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out.  Yea, things have been okay.  Wife has been taking it pretty hard, but she's strong and will be alright.  At least until I get home, then she will let loose I'm sure.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Alrighty, tonight was back day.  My favorite workout for some odd reason.

Chinups-shoulder width grip
Sets of 6,6,6,4 1/2

Single-arm DB rows:
5 reps, 70# (grabbed wrong weight to start with) 
5 reps, 65#
5 reps, 70#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#

DB Shrugs:
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 80#
8 reps, 85#
8 reps, 90#

Back extension machine:
10 reps, 50#
10 reps, 70#

V-grip pulldowns:
10 reps, 105#
10 reps, 120#
10 reps, 135#

Pretty good workout.  Shortened the rest periods to boost my intensity some.  Had to forego the Good Mornings, as there were too many people using BBs at the time.  Which is strange, because it's 2 in the morning.  

I was pretty psyched with my increase on chinups again.  Especially considering I'm in my uniform while working out, and this consists of about an extra 12-15 pounds of weight I'm pulling up.  I plan on increasing my cardio days by 1 and upping the intensity as well.  Most likely it will effect my bulking, but it is a necessary evil at this point.  I would change my lifting  routine to a more intense one, but since I'm in uniform and have to come back to work, that would be a bad thing with the serious sweating and all.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey my Friend!!! Nice chins, I so suck at those LOL!!! Any help I can be, I would be more than happy to do what I can!!! You seem to have alot of volume going on, how do your joints feel? How long are your w/o's? Just trying to get a feel for what and how you do things BRother Nukem!!! Not trying to pry or be ignorant!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Nah, you're not prying, or for that matter ignorant.  I've been working on my chins as well.  I do them first so there's no excuses for how many I can/can't do. I haven't really thought that it was a lot of volume.  I've been going for a bulking type workout, but it's funny you mention my joints.  My elbows were killing me when I woke up this morning, considering I did chest yesterday.  I've always had bad joints due to a lot of heavy lifting at work, and just a lot of wear and tear on my body in general.  I do take a multi and an Omega 3-6-9 combo as well. My workouts tend to be about 45 minutes in length, give or take a few minutes.  Today's was about 10 minutes less, due to shortened rest periods.   Well, there's a bit of something for you to chew on.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nah, you're not prying, or for that matter ignorant.  I've been working on my chins as well.  I do them first so there's no excuses for how many I can/can't do. I haven't really thought that it was a lot of volume.  I've been going for a bulking type workout, but it's funny you mention my joints.  My elbows were killing me when I woke up this morning, considering I did chest yesterday.  I've always had bad joints due to a lot of heavy lifting at work, and just a lot of wear and tear on my body in general.  I do take a multi and an Omega 3-6-9 combo as well. My workouts tend to be about 45 minutes in length, give or take a few minutes.  Today's was about 10 minutes less, due to shortened rest periods.   Well, there's a bit of something for you to chew on.


 Maybe try cutting your volume down in half and see how you respond both mentally and physically!!! Mabe try one set (lighter weight) in the 10-12 rep range, and then one all out set (heavier weight) in the 6-8 rep range!!! That limits all the sets in between and puts less stres on your joints, just an idea!!!
See HIT believes why do more sets than you have to, If you can do 5 sets of 5, then you must not be taxing your muscles as much with those un-necessary sets as you would with 1 set to warm up (higher reps) and then 1 ALL out set of the Heavier weight for 6-8 reps!!!
Example instead of this:
1 set 100x5
2nd set 105x5
3rd set 110x5
4th set 115x5
why not this,
1 set 80x10-12
2nd set 120x6-8 
Because without all those sets, you can actually lift more because your muscle is fresh!!! (do I make sense?)


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe try cutting your volume down in half and see how you respond both mentally and physically!!! Mabe try one set (lighter weight) in the 10-12 rep range, and then one all out set (heavier weight) in the 6-8 rep range!!! That limits all the sets in between and puts less stres on your joints, just an idea!!!
> See HIT believes why do more sets than you have to, If you can do 5 sets of 5, then you must not be taxing your muscles as much with those un-necessary sets as you would with 1 set to warm up (higher reps) and then 1 ALL out set of the Heavier weight for 6-8 reps!!!
> Example instead of this:
> 1 set 100x5
> ...



Seems to make sense.  How long do you wait to do the 2nd set?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Seems to make sense.  How long do you wait to do the 2nd set?


I only wait only enough time to change the weight, but you can also use the same weight (your heaviest) and do 2 sets with that only waiting 30 seconds in between sets!!! You'd be suprised how much strength you recover after only 30 seconds!!! I have had good succes doing that routine!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I only wait only enough time to change the weight, but you can also use the same weight (your heaviest) and do 2 sets with that only waiting 30 seconds in between sets!!! You'd be suprised how much strength you recover after only 30 seconds!!! I have had good succes doing that routine!!!



Yea, it seems my high point for strength appears to be about 1/3 into my workout.  So you're talking about adding an additional set (3rd), after waiting approx. 30 more seconds?    Might try that too.  I'm always tweaking my workout, so I'll be trying out both ways I'm sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Actually I'm saying just 2 sets total, example:
Do your warm-up set (only on the first exercise)
100x12
wait enough time to put the extra weight on
150x8
wait 30 seconds and do the same weight again!!!
You'll get close to half of what you did the first set and your done, does that make better sense???


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 14, 2005)

Well yea, that's what I meant.  I was just counting the warmup as a set.    But that sounds time-saving.  Would I be doing this with the same type of split I currently do:
Chest
Back
Rest
Shoulders/arms
Legs
Rest
Off
repeat

Sorry, lots of questions.  Just need to know these things, so I can do it right.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

No problem with the questions my Friend, ask away!!! That split looks good imo, but you might want to put legs in before delts/arms, just to give your upper body another day of rest, and then 2 full days off before chest, hope that makes sense!!!
Ex:
Mon-Chest
Tue-Back
Wed-Off
Thu-Legs
Fri-Delts/Arms
Sat-Off
Sun-Rest
Mon-repeat


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, here is my shoulder/arm day.  I tried to implement Archie's workout example.  It was effective for the arm movements, but I might have to adjust it a bit more for my overhead presses.  I about lost one of the DBs twice, but that will teach me to workout without a spotter.

DB Overhead press:
w/u-10 reps, 30#
4 reps, 65#
4 reps, 65#

DB Laterial raises:
10 reps, 15#
10 reps, 15#

BB curls:
w/u-10 reps, 45#
6 reps, 95#
4 reps, 95#

V-handle pressdown:
w/u-10 reps, 40#
8 reps ,80#
6 reps, 80#

I do like how quickly the workout regime is, and I feel like I did more.  I'll just have to learn to adjust where necessary for safety.  Just curious if I should do another exercise or not.  And apply the same principles to it as well.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> No problem with the questions my Friend, ask away!!! That split looks good imo, but you might want to put legs in before delts/arms, just to give your upper body another day of rest, and then 2 full days off before chest, hope that makes sense!!!
> Ex:
> Mon-Chest
> Tue-Back
> ...



Yea, that's actually the way I meant to set it up for that very reason.  Glad to see we're on the same page!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been reading along here and like what Archie is saying.  I haven't researched HIT at all, but the idea of not doing any more sets than necessary intrigues me.

Here is a question for Archie (sorry for mucking up your journal, Nuke!!) since he's working with you on this.  Do you have to rush between exercises to make HIT effective or can you treat each exercise as its own little HIT work?  I know you go quickly between them and I'm wondering if this is necessary for an HIT protocal.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 15, 2005)

LOL, that's why we have these journals.  Too learn from each other.  So you aren't mucking or hogging my journal.  Besides, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Excellent w/o BRother Nukem!!! If you want to add another exercise, it's up to you but I would do no more than 3 exercises a bodypart for the small ones, and 4 for the larger ones (except legs I do 5-6) I would adjust the DB presses down to try and HIT at least 6 reps and be careful on the delts!!! Maybe try 2 exercises a bodypart for a week or two, then encorporate a third if you feel it's needed!!! Outstanding w/o though my friend!!!

Brother Boiler, it is necessary to go as quick as possible to get the best result, remember a muscle regains 50-60% of its strength back within 30-45 seconds, so in order to fully fatigue (what you want) you must move as quickly between exercises as you can!!! If it's too hard, then wait till you catch your breath back, and in time you will get better!!! (I'm still tryin myself my Friend)


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Archie!  Yea, I am cautious wth my shoulders as an injury would prohibit way too much in and out of the gym.  I wouldn't be able to walk if I did 5-6 leg exercises.  But tonight's leg day, and I also have a lot of heavy lifting at work, so we'll see how the night progresses.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice Archie!  Yea, I am cautious wth my shoulders as an injury would prohibit way too much in and out of the gym.  I wouldn't be able to walk if I did 5-6 leg exercises.  But tonight's leg day, and I also have a lot of heavy lifting at work, so we'll see how the night progresses.


  Just take it slow my Friend!!! You'll know whats right for you!!!
5-6 leg exercises really aren't that many, 
ex:
Squats
SLD's
Extensions
Leg Curls
Calve Raises
Thats my exact routine currently, it is hard, but quick and worth it!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I incorperated your style into my leg day.  Man, that was brutal!  I love it!  I will post my routine later as I'm using another computer and my logbook is at work.  But the worst part was that I was doing some serious lifting after my workout at work.  Going to be sore tomorrow.  Staying up late to do some CLEP testing for my degree.  They cancelled the first test, and now I have to wait until 1:30 for the second one, or to find out it's been cancelled too.  Yay, me.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Nuke, I did a little HIT core work yesterday.  I liked that it got over quickly


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 16, 2005)

I saw that.  Quick gym time is always nice for us family folk.  I will definately stick with it when I get back home.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know how Archie does it with regular workouts.  Abs are one thing, but clearing out the gym for the rest is another.  Wait, he's there at 4 bells.  And SQUATS 350 plus for 20 reps.  I'd get out of the way too


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 17, 2005)

Yea, I'm interested to see how it works out for my chest and back days.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Can't wait to see your w/o my Friend!!! You'll be happy with it if you stick with it I believe!!! Can't wait for you to try it with other bodyparts too!!!

Brother Boiler, it is a totally different mindset, but one that once achieved, you'll wonder why you hadn't done this before imo!!!

Keep up the good work Brother Nukem!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 17, 2005)

Alright, here's what I did.

Squats (smith machine for safety reasons):
w/u-12 reps, 135#
8 reps, 185#
8 reps, 185#

SLDL w/ DBs:
w/u-10 reps, 40#
8 reps, 70#

Walking DB lunges:
10 reps, 10#
10 reps, 10#

Then, I moved AM-2 matting around for 150 minutes afterwards.  (For those not in the know, it's heavy plates used for construction and flooring by us military folk).  

All I know is that my legs are really feeling it right now.  I couldn't have imagined that such a short workout could be so painful.  But good pain though.  It's not like I can't handle it, so I will be doing that again.

I'll also be looking to increase my weights next time, as I always do.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

Great job my Friend!!! How did you like the short rest period in between?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great job my Friend!!! How did you like the short rest period in between?



It kicked my butt!  I was still breathing heavy after my workout was done.  Good Stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 17, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> It kicked my butt!  I was still breathing heavy after my workout was done.  Good Stuff.


Awesome my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I did my 20 minutes of bike riding this morning before bed.  Good steady pace to get the blood flowing and heart pumping.  Had some nice DOMS going on from the leg workout, so I figured some cardio would help and it did.  I woke up tonight with my legs feeling great.
Tonight was chest day, so I applied this new style for the first time here.

DB Flat bench:
w/u- 12 reps, 45#
6 reps, 95#
6 reps, 95#
(DBs were moving all over at first for some reason tonight, trouble steadying them)
BB Incline Bench:
w/u- 12 reps, 115#
8 reps, 145#
5 reps, 145#
(If I had a spotter here, I would have went for another couple reps)
DB flys:
w/u- 12 reps, 20#
8 reps, 30#
8 reps, 35#

DB flat bench:
12 reps +1 neg rep, 40#
Just to finish off what was left of my chest.

Solid workout that I'm sure I will feel soon enough.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Nuke,  how are you liking the new pace?  I'm thinking of trying it on my bulk.  If I can ever finish this cut, that is.  Keep me posted.  I'm out of here for the night.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Nuke,  how are you liking the new pace?  I'm thinking of trying it on my bulk.  If I can ever finish this cut, that is.  Keep me posted.  I'm out of here for the night.



It will kick your butt, I can atest to that.  But I like it, as a great change of pace.  And you might not think it's enough, but I definately feel it the next day.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Heya Doug-

Since you are still over yonder, I was wondering if there are any guys in your unit who don't expect to hear from family over the holidays.  For the past few years, the people I work with have always been able to find a soldier or two to send holiday care packages to, but we seem to be missing them this year.  I was hoping you could front us an address for a "general" care pack.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Doug-
> 
> Since you are still over yonder, I was wondering if there are any guys in your unit who don't expect to hear from family over the holidays.  For the past few years, the people I work with have always been able to find a soldier or two to send holiday care packages to, but we seem to be missing them this year.  I was hoping you could front us an address for a "general" care pack.



 They gave us one awhile back.  Let me see if I can locate it again.  I know the guys would always appreciate it.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Nukem, your really taking to this and flyin!!! How are you likeing the new routine?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I'm not going to lie, it's killer!  Here's my back workout from tonight:

Shoulder width chinups:
reps of 10,5,5
--These are really coming along each week.  I'm falling in love with them.  I can't believe I pumped out 10 after only doing 6 last week.  I think I may go for 25 total next week.

Single-arm DB rows:
w/u-12 reps, 50#
6 reps, 85#
6 reps, 80#
--I think I may start with 80# next week, as I was losing form on these. Can't have that happen!

Good mornings:
10 reps, 45#
10 reps, 45#
--I like these, but I don't want to overdo it with my lower back.  So I stick to the lighter weight for now.

V-handle pulldowns:
w/u-12 reps, 90#
8 reps, 150#
6 reps, 150#
--I had nothing left on the tank at this point.  Which I reckon is the point.  

I think I may go with wide-grip pulldowns since I may be missing that area a bit with all the closer gripped movements.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 22, 2005)

This morning I did 20 minutes of stationary biking, and didn't travel very far.  (sorry, that was a bad joke)

Tonight was leg day.  And once again, I applied this HIT style, because I'm glutton for punishment as usual.

Smith Squats:
w/u-12 reps, 135#
8 reps, 205#
6 reps, 205
--Threw an extra 20# on there this week.  Man, did I feel it!
DB Deadlifts;
w/u-12 reps, 35# (Some goober was using the 40#s for bench, so I grabbed the next down)
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 75#
--Went up in weight here as well.  I think I could do more, but my lower back tends to disagree for some reason.  
Walking DB lunges:
10 reps, 15# x 2 sets
--Went up here as well.  These are killer for a finisher in my workout.  By this time, my legs are aching and towards the end of the 2nd set, I'm barely able to walk.
Calf raise machine:
10 reps, 200#
--Tried these, but a little too difficult with steel tow boots on.  Fortunately, my calves are not lagging.

I think I may remove the Good Mornings from back day, because my lower back just isn't agreeing with all the work it's getting.  That and the bed I sleep on, doesn't make it any easier.  Comments?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Workouts are looking great, Nuke.  I can't see why the good mornings would be worth the risk of injury.  I know some like them, but they seem dangerous to me.  Hyper Extensions holding a plate really are a good workout for me.  I do them on core day (guess that's every day for you  ).  Sorry, bad joke.  I also like the rdl's that I do.  More hamstring, but the lower back definitely gets it.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, real funny.  Hahaha.  j/k  It's just that I do a lot of lifting and moving of things, and it puts me in strange positions that can do a number on my back.  I figure it's going to be one of the many things on my disability list when I retire.  The DLs usually are felt in my lower back the next day, and then in my hamstrings the day after that.  I'm weird like that.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*
W/O's are looking solid Brother Nukem!!! Great job my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 23, 2005)

Alrighty, here is tonight's order of shoulder and arm workout.

DB overhead press (seated):
w/u-12 reps, 30#
8 reps, 60#
6 reps, 60#
--Went seated today since my lower back is pretty sore, to help support me
DB laterial raises:
10 reps, 15#
10 reps, 20#
--Increased the weight here, I might try the HIT next week also.
BB curls:
w/u- 12 reps, 45#
6 reps, 95#
5 reps, 95#
--These really feel great, going to stay with weight until I hit 8 reps.
V-handle pressdowns:
w/u-12 reps, 40#
8 reps, 80#
8 reps, 80#
--I try not to use too much machine type work, but it's the most effective for my tris.
Upright cable rows:
15 reps, 120#
--Used this to blast what was left of my shoulders and arms


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a nice holiday, Nuke!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Hope you are able to have a good Holiday.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks.  I will, and you do the same.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Doug!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 25, 2005)

You do the same!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Brother Nukem, great lookin w/o my Friend!!! Hope you had a great Christmas!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Doug - thanks for the info on the packages.  I think we are sending a batch out this week.

Hope things are safe where you are.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 27, 2005)

No problem.  Everything is peachy here, thanks for thinking of us folks over here.  We sure do appreciate it!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey hey, I'm back from my adventures.  Been really busy at work, so I haven't made it to the gym the past 4 or 5 days.  Got in there tonight and did a workout that I can't really explain.  It was intense, that much I can say.  So here it is.

Supersets--

Pullups/Cable crossovers:
10 reps/ 10 reps, 40#
7 reps/ 10 reps, 40#
7 reps/ 10 reps, 50#
6 reps/ 10 reps, 50#

Incline DB Bench/DB shrugs;

10 reps each, 55#
10 reps each, 55#

Very fast workout that only took about 12 minutes or less.  I've been pretty drained lately from work, so I didn't have a whole lot in the tank to do more.  Working 72 hours for 4 months has taken it's toll on me, and with all the physical labor this week, I'm beat.  Only a few weeks left, depending on when our replacements arrive, as that is still unknown for sure.  Can't wait to hit the gym hardcore back home, and maybe inspire the wife to do the same.  (Not that she needs it, but we all would love if our spouses would share our same desire to workout.  )


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

sounds like a solid w/o, doug!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

Good job, Nuke.  I hope you get home soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Brother Nukem, GODspeed your return my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Doug.  Be safe!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks guys!  You enjoy your's as well.

Here is my little shoulder/arm ditty from tonight.  Nothing fancy, just some high intensity supersets and triplesets.

Tripleset-front/laterial/rear DB raises:
10 reps, 15#
10 reps, 15#

Superset-BB curl/close grip EZ bar bench:
w/u-10 reps, 45#
10 reps, 65#/15 reps, 70#
8 reps, 65#/20 reps, 70#

Standing DB overhead press:
20 reps, 25#

DB hammer curls:
20 reps, 10#
--I felt froggy, so I threw these in for kicks.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

A b-lated Happy New Year (I know it past the first over there).  Stay safe.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks, will do.  And you have a Happy New Year as well!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Nuke, Happy New Years buddy!  You're coming home this month, right?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, I should be home right after MLK's B-day!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yep, I should be home right after MLK's B-day!



  Bet you are looking forward to that.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh yea!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Oh yea!!


Your poor wife   I know what I'm like after a trade show in vegas with all that silicone and short skirts taunting me while I'm there!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, but she is in the same boat as me.  We share the same desires.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

I just don't think women get as ramped up as men do.  They seem to supress it better.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

If you knew my wife, you would have to question that statement.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> If you knew my wife, you would have to question that statement.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> If you knew my wife, you would have to question that statement.


 Lucky you.  Looking at Dev's sig has just inspired me to take advantage of my wife.  See ya in half an hour.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Lucky you.  Looking at Dev's sig has just inspired me to take advantage of my wife.  See ya in half an hour.



Only a half hour  Ohh come on give her atleast an hour


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Only a half hour  Ohh come on give her atleast an hour


Come on Dev, I don't do that much cardio at the gym I thought a half hour wiith warm up and cool down (Read: afterglow) was pretty good.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Come on Dev, I don't do that much cardio at the gym I thought a half hour wiith warm up and cool down (Read: afterglow) was pretty good.



 

Ok how about compromise.  45 minutes with warmup and cool down


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Negotiations won't work.  We're done and I'm not a kid anymore.  So, were done.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Negotiations won't work.  We're done and I'm not a kid anymore.  So, were done.



Ouch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

hi Doug...thought I would come out of lurking....your workouts look awsome!  Those triplesets look VERY painful though! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ok how about compromise.  45 minutes with warmup and cool down



It all depends on if the kids are asleep or not.  This is what you call the X-factor.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Doug...thought I would come out of lurking....your workouts look awsome!  Those triplesets look VERY painful though!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!



Thanks!!  The triplesets are indeed painful, but they are great for a changeup to spice your routine up.   

And a Happy New Year to you as well!!   right back at ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 2, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> It all depends on if the kids are asleep or not.  This is what you call the X-factor.


    
Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

Things are going great my man!  Found out when I leave, yesterday.  (of course, that is always subject to change  )  Looking forward to my chest workout later tonight!   How about you?  Any of that nasty weather make it to ya'lls neck of the woods?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay ladies and gents, here is tonight's chest workout.

DB Incline bench:
w/u- 12 reps, 40#
8 reps, 65#
8 reps, 65#

DB Flat bench:
8 reps, 80#
8 reps, 80#

BB Decline bench:
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 135#

Cable crossovers:
8 reps, 50#
8 reps, 50#
8 reps, 50#

Took about 12 minutes to run through the whole routine.  Had to threaten a guy who was hoarding one of the 40#s, so I could start my workout.  He had it sitting on a bench, while he was BSing with some other guy.  So I walked up and grabbed it, much to his chagrin.  He said, "I was using that," and I replied, "doesn't look like it."  He didn't like that, but too bad, I still said it.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 2, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Took about 12 minutes to run through the whole routine.  Had to threaten a guy who was hoarding one of the 40#s, so I could start my workout.  *He had it sitting on a bench, while he was BSing with some other guy.  So I walked up and grabbed it, much to his chagrin.  He said, "I was using that," and I replied, "doesn't look like it."  He didn't like that, but too bad, I still said it.*



Sounds like Arch has had a good influence on your workouts  Did he sit and sulk and you took the dumbbell away?   One of my pet peeves at the gym is when people either take weights and then BS like the above guy did or they block a piece of equipment while BS'ing.  The other pet peeve is when people don't put the dumbbells back on the rack and one has to go on a search mission to find the ones you need  Opps sorry, going back to my corner now....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sounds like Arch has had a good influence on your workouts  Did he sit and sulk and you took the dumbbell away?   One of my pet peeves at the gym is when people either take weights and then BS like the above guy did or they block a piece of equipment while BS'ing.  The other pet peeve is when people don't put the dumbbells back on the rack and one has to go on a search mission to find the ones you need  Opps sorry, going back to my corner now....



No, but he gave me a dirty look.   But he couldn't do much, because I workout in my uniform, and he realized I outranked him.     He was using an adjustable bench for single-arm DB curls, but I didn't see him lift a weight for the first 5 minutes he was in there, so I took it upon myself to relieve him of the 40#er he had.  I switched to working out in the middle of the night (I'm a night shifter, FYI) to avoid people like that.  

Yea, Arch has definately helped me find a new way of lifting.  I love being able to get an intense, and great workout in under 20 minutes.  This way, when I get back home, it won't keep me away from the family too long.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 2, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> No, but he gave me a dirty look.   But he couldn't do much, because I workout in my uniform, and he realized I outranked him.     He was using an adjustable bench for single-arm DB curls, but I didn't see him lift a weight for the first 5 minutes he was in there, so I took it upon myself to relieve him of the 40#er he had.  I switched to working out in the middle of the night (I'm a night shifter, FYI) to avoid people like that.
> 
> Yea, Arch has definately helped me find a new way of lifting.  I love being able to get an intense, and great workout in under 20 minutes.  This way, when I get back home, it won't keep me away from the family too long.




Ohh good one, pulling rank in the gym    There is nothing wrong with working out in the middle of the night.  That's bascially mid "day" for you.  I've been there and done that, got the t-shirt from working graveyard shift.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice weights on the DB press and the incline DB press...all in under 12 minutes......makes me wanna cry just thinking about it.... nice job pulling rank....wish I could do that at my Gym ....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

Yea, rank does have it's privileges.    I think the weights will go up next week, as I was a little groggy last night from lack of movement....there wasn't anything going on at work, so I sat around quite a bit.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I bet your entire workout will improve when your back home...do you think??


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

Yep, I am sure of that.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Way to go in the gym, but I don't think that is what they mean by a "snatch" lift.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Way to go in the gym, but I don't think that is what they mean by a "snatch" lift.



And to think, all this time I've been doing it wrong.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother Nukem!!! I loved the story, don't it just eat you up inside when someone acts like that? I just smile and say thank you, and do it anyway usually there is no problem!!! Hope all is well and you get home when your supposed to my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

Guess what tonight was?  Everybody's favorite....back day!!  

Pullups u/h shoulder-width:
10,8,5,5,3
--hit my goal of 30, now to shoot for 40 in the next 2 weeks!!

Good mornings:
10 reps, 45#
10 reps, 45#
--brought these back due to the removal of bent-over rows.  The BORs were putting unnecessary strain on the lower back from what I conduced.

Wide-grip pulldowns:
w/u- 12 reps, 90#
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 150#
--replaced BORs with these, since the style pullups I'm doing work the same region as BORs

Straight arm cable pulldowns:
10 reps, 60#
8 reps, 75#
--Not sure what these are called, but they are the cable version of DB pullovers, great for stretching the muscle group during the exercise.  

V-handle seated rows:
15 reps, 105#
--I like finishing my workouts with a little something extra, to kill what s left of my muscles.  

Workout took about 10 minutes.  Always a pleasure getting in and out of the gym this quickly.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Nukem!!! Your really taking to the new routine huh? Good job my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice workout.  I love back day, but I'm begining to love chest day just as much


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice back routine! But legs are my favorite


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, for the compliments!  Yea, Arch, I'm liking it quite a bit.  I'll admit, I was apprehensive at first, with such low volume.  But I can definately feel it afterwards.  
As for you 2 ladies, I enjoy chest and legs as well, but I think the success I've had with pullups has steered me towards favoring back day more.  Chest has always been the toughest on gains for me.  And leg day is my '06 project, at least the springtime of '06.  I plan to really make a stronger effort on improving my leg workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Good plans my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Good back, w/o, Doug!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

These are the straight-arm pulldowns I was referring to.  Only differance is I don't lean over like that, I stand more straight up and bend my knees a bit.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/CBStraightArmPulldown.html

Tonight is leg day, so I will post that in a bit, after I actually do it.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Guess what tonight was?  Everybody's favorite....back day!!
> 
> Pullups u/h shoulder-width:
> 10,8,5,5,3
> ...



'Good mornings' are surely  far more harmful on the back , than a bent over rowhmmm:???)   Years and years ago before I ever know of such a thing as the internet, I stopped that exercise for good after two sets, (along with a little later the 'upright row'). Since then there seems to be a fair bit of negative stuff about GM's on the web.........

OR.....Maybe I've just got a really weak lower back...........


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> 'Good mornings' are surely  far more harmful on the back , than a bent over rowhmmm:???)   Years and years ago before I ever know of such a thing as the internet, I stopped that exercise for good after two sets, (along with a little later the 'upright row'). Since then there seems to be a fair bit of negative stuff about GM's on the web.........
> 
> OR.....Maybe I've just got a really weak lower back...........



Well, the Bent over rows were putting unnecessary strain on my lower back.  I want to build it up, so Good mornings are effective for this.  That and I don't plan on adding much more weight then just the Barbell, so I don't overdo it.  But you are right about the controversy with them, as well as, with Deadlifts.  But I will probably end up mixing Good mornings up with "supermans" when I get home.  Thanks for the good info and input!   and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never commented before in training threads........  There's people around here with 3000% more experience than me.........
I'm tall and I've got a long torso and short(ish) legs so my lower back is a real danger area, as I have found out with the squat to my cost.....

Bent over rows have never caused me trouble though (maybe because I've never worked up to enough weight{?} who knows)


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay dudes and dudettes, here is tonight's leg workout.  

Smith squats:
w/u-12 reps, 135#--rest 45 sec
6 reps, 215#--rest 30 sec
6 reps, 215#--rest 45 sec
--I upped the weight since my last workout because I like to challenge myself.  I also kept track of my rest times this workout so I can see for myself

DB Deadlifts:
w/u-12 reps, 40#--rest 45 sec
6 reps, 80#--rest 30 sec
6 reps, 80#--rest 45 sec (Are you seeing the trend?)
--another increase of weight

Calf raises (machine thingy):
10 reps, 200#--rest 30 sec
10 reps, 220#--rest 30 sec
10 reps, 240#--rest 45 sec
--Added these back to try and work them even with my steel toe boots on.
Walking DB lunges:
6 reps, 30#--rest 30 sec
6 reps, 30#--done 
--thats 6 reps each leg in case there was any confusion.  

I figure once I can do a solid 8 reps, it's time to increase the weight in this style.  Does this sound right, Arch?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Nukem, I would up the weight at 8 reps my Friend!!!
But if you can barely do 8, I would stay till you can actually HIT 9, does that make sense?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Nukem, I would up the weight at 8 reps my Friend!!!
> But if you can barely do 8, I would stay till you can actually HIT 9, does that make sense?



Makes sense to me.  Thanks!  Yea, I had that squeamish feeling you guys were talking about the other day after this one.  Had to wait a bit to drink my PW drink.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me.  Thanks!  Yea, I had that squeamish feeling you guys were talking about the other day after this one.  Had to wait a bit to drink my PW drink.



 Opps sorry I shouldn't laugh.  Great workout.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

It's okay.  I laughed too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> , I enjoy chest and legs as well


Thats funny I love chests and legs as well......but some how I don't think we are refering to the same thing here are we?

Whats up bud I'm new to your journal just starting to make my rounds again.  Looks like a kick ass journal...gonna get to reading some older posts!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me.  Thanks!  Yea, I had that squeamish feeling you guys were talking about the other day after this one.  Had to wait a bit to drink my PW drink.



That means you did it right.  Well done!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

You are really kicking some tail, Nuke I'm looking forward to getting back at it soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

looking awsome in here Doug!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

*Deadbolt*--Glad to have another face around here.  I feel the same way about chest and legs.  

*Pylon*--So now I'm actually working out?  Good deal!  

*boilermaker*--I'm trying to make up for you while your recouping.  Get your rest and hit the gym running!  

*b reed23*--Thanks for the encouragement!  

Well, tonight started off interesting.  We got some new guys in our tent, which I'm the Tent Mayor of, and I needed to get another cot.  So I went and asked the First Sergeant where to get one.  She proceeded to bite my head off for not getting one last week.  Basically, she was in a pissy mood from something else, and took it out on me.  Very unprofessional, and was typical of how she is.  She has to be the worst First Sergeant I have ever had in the 10 years I have served.  Fortunately for me, I'm not going to let it bother me, and have a great workout later tonight!    I just wanted to get that off my chest, so my night will go smoother.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2006)

oooh....Tent Mayor....sounds inportant...  do you ever use that title to get some booty??


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oooh....Tent Mayor....sounds inportant...  do you ever use that title to get some booty??



Nah, I just do a little of this..  to get some booty.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking forward to your w/o My Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

Well then, here it is.  

Standing Overhead DB press:
w/u- 12 reps, 35#--rest 45 sec
8 reps, 55#--rest 30 sec
6 reps, 55#--rest 45 sec
--I was going to change it up and use the BB bench, but the rack is behind your head, and that a bit much to be unracking without a spotter.

Upright cable row:
8 reps, 150#--rest 30 sec
8 reps, 150#--rest 45 sec

Concentration curls:
8 reps, 25#--rest 30 sec
6 reps, 35#--rest 45 sec

Overhead cable extensions:
10 reps, 100#--rest 30 sec
8 reps, 120#--done!!

I passed on shrugs tonight because my traps seem to be stiff the past several days from something or another.  Not sure what, but figured I'd play it safe.  I'm thinking I should start doing some cardio daily before I leave to maybe shed a few pounds and get my heart a workout.  You think 20 minutes at a moderate pace, or maybe the 12 minute HIT killer?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Nukem!!! I stay away from the BB shoulder work, it really torques my shoulder and hurts, plus I love the feel of DB's better anyway!!! For cardio, I would suggest HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) It's basically 1 minute moderate to fast, then 1 minute All out, and keep repeating that. But you realy can't go too long with that one either, prolly like around 20 minutes or so!!! Best of luck to you my Friend, you'll do great whatever you decide on I'm sure!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well then, here it is.
> 
> Standing Overhead DB press:
> w/u- 12 reps, 35#--rest 45 sec
> ...



 Thinking you need to get the heart ready for the workout it will get when you get home  Sorry, my mind immediately dove into the gutter on that one


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

My mind is permanently in the gutter.  

Thanks for the advice guys.  I'll probably go with HIIT since it is quicker and not as boring.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice overhead pressing there. 55#ers aren't exactly light. Too bad that I rarely visit journals and I'll probably forget all about coming back here to comment every once in a while. I'm so forgetful it astonishes me... Hopefully I'll remember though, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nah, I just do a little of this..  to get some booty.



Hey!  Don't ask don't tell!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey!  Don't ask don't tell!!!



Awww, that hurts.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nice overhead pressing there. 55#ers aren't exactly light. Too bad that I rarely visit journals and I'll probably forget all about coming back here to comment every once in a while. I'm so forgetful it astonishes me... Hopefully I'll remember though, haha.



Thanks for stopping by......who are you again?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, guess what?  I did some cardio this morning before bed.  
10 minutes of that HIIT on the eliptical machine.  I go 30/30 instead of 60/60 seconds.  Man, my legs were killing me since I did that leg workout the other night also.  But that's okay, I'm still going to hit the cardio tent after work again!  I also did 2 sets of 15 reps each of swiss ball crunches, bicycle/side crunches, and reverse crunches.  Not sure if I will do abs everyday though, as I have always thought you shouldn't.  Or should I say the hell with it, and do them anyways since I only have about 10 days left.  Yea, that's right 10 days.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

Lookin good my Friend, keep it up and you won't be sorry ya did!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

10 days and you come home? Incredible!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

Great to hear you are coming home soon!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is a scary pic of myself.  I figured I'd put a face with the voice.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> But you realy can't go too long with that one either, prolly like around 20 minutes or so!!! Best of luck to you my Friend, you'll do great whatever you decide on I'm sure!!!


If you can go more then 20 minutes its not intense enough....basic rule of thumb.  Come the 20 minute mark you should be flat out dead or you weren't pushing hard enough.

As for cardio if its been a long time since you've done it I wouldn't jump right into 20 minutes of HIIT either start at a moderate 20 minutes of standard cardio or start with small increases in the HIIT ie week 1 5 minutes week 2 10 minutes etc etc.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Here is a scary pic of myself.  I figured I'd put a face with the voice.


Thats a horrible picture of a fan there is some dudes head right in the way!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

And since I'm at work, this is the best you're going to get for any progress pics right now.  Keep in mind, the camera adds about 10 pounds.    When I get back home, I'll post something better for my fans.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

*Deadbolt*-- Yea, I've been slacking off on cardio, so I don't want to kill myself....yet.  That, and I plan on shooting to do at least some daily for the next several days until I leave.  BTW, if you really want a pic of the fan......


----------



## Devlin (Jan 7, 2006)

Bet you can't wait for those 10 days to fly by.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Nope.  And either can my wife.  She is really stressing right now.  She still hasn't really been able to grieve for the death of her father, let alone her step father who passed away a few weeks before I left.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you can go more then 20 minutes its not intense enough....basic rule of thumb.  Come the 20 minute mark you should be flat out dead or you weren't pushing hard enough.
> 
> As for cardio if its been a long time since you've done it I wouldn't jump right into 20 minutes of HIIT either start at a moderate 20 minutes of standard cardio or start with small increases in the HIIT ie week 1 5 minutes week 2 10 minutes etc etc.


Excellently put Brother Bolt!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Here is a scary pic of myself.  I figured I'd put a face with the voice.


Nice to be able to put a face with you now, thanks my Friend!!! Hope the next 10 days fly by for you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nope.  And either can my wife.  She is really stressing right now.  She still hasn't really been able to grieve for the death of her father, let alone her step father who passed away a few weeks before I left.


You will definatly be in my Thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> *Deadbolt*-- Yea, I've been slacking off on cardio, so I don't want to kill myself....yet.  That, and I plan on shooting to do at least some daily for the next several days until I leave.  BTW, if you really want a pic of the fan......


 Just bustin chops bud!  Glad to have a face to the name!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Here is a scary pic of myself.  I figured I'd put a face with the voice.



"Is this a picture of your fiance?  Nice frame."


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay, after a 2 day respite, I'm back in the game with my chest workout.

Incline DB bench:
w/u-12 reps, 45#
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 75#
--Upped the DBs 10# like I said I would.  Obviously, might not have been enough.

DB flat bench:
6 reps, 85#
6 reps, 85#
--Upped the weight here as well.  Looks like I picked a good weight to work with.

BB Decline bench:
8 reps, 145#
8 reps, 145#
--Guess what?  I upped this weight too.  Notice a trend?  Abeit, a good trend.  Almost didn't get the last rep of the 2nd set up.  Would have been bad since nobody was in the gym except me.  

Cable crossovers:
10 reps, 50#
12 reps, 40#
15 reps, 30#
--Tried something a little fancy here.  Seemed to work, because I tried to do some pushups right after, and yea....not so much.  so I went with.....

DB flat bench:
12 reps, 35#

Great workout that I'm sure I will feel soon enough.    I also plan on hitting the cardio tent after work again.  The whole HIIT thing is a little tough since I eat at about 6AM which is when I am off.  So I wait until about 8 to go, but that is still pushing it.  I would wait longer, but I need my beauty sleep, or else I won't grow or have rested muscles.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Increasing weight is good.  Way to go Nuke.  Got your gym lined up for when you return?  Or are you going to take some R and R?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Shoot, we have 2 gyms on base.    But I just found out that a 3 bedroom house will be available to move into 2 weeks after I get back. (We get to upgrade since my wife just had a baby right before I left)  so that will be quite the workout in itself.  But I plan on hitting the gym ASAP after getting home anyways.  Because if I don't, I'll be most likely to become lazy again.  And after that, my stress will go up, and I won't have my destresser anymore.  So I must continue to do my thing.  But I just might start a new journal, with a fresh new look and name.  Name.....  :hmmm;


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend looks like your getting the guess work outta the game and doin it to it!!! Solid routine Brother Nukem!!!
Name huh?.......................... Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Nukem's Nasty Habits!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

If you only knew how bad that would really be....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> If you only knew how bad that would really be....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Great workout with lots of increases


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Panhandling Dumbell

Congrats on the bigger house.  Just realize, it's never big enough.  I'm on mission organization right now.  This is the largest house I've ever had and it's still not enough.  My garage and shed are going to be sweeeeet when I finish though.  I got the boy calling the shed "the man house" now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

holy cow....nice biceps!!!!!!!!!  what are the measurements on those bad boys??


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad to hear you are coming back, sounds like you've missed a lot.  How long have you been gone?

Also, what was the 5x5 bench program you were using?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

*Devlin*-Thanks.  I've been really pushing myself the past few weeks.

*boilermaker*-Has a nice ring to it.  Yea, we had a great house when we first got in Florida.  But we had to move on base due to financial reasons.  The backyard was big enough to fit 2 olympic sized swimming pools.

*b reed23*- Thanks!  Not sure, as I haven't taken measurements lately.  Actually, I 've never taken measurements period.    Guess I should.  

*Pylon*-I've been gone for 4 months.  It's actually the first time I've spent more then a month away from my wife in the 6 years we've been together.  With the 5x5, I was doing something like this:

DB bench:
2 warmup sets- 10 reps, 55#
5 reps, 75#
5 reps, 80#
5 reps, 85#
5 reps, 90#
5 reps, 95#

BB incline press:
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#

BB decline press:
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 155#
5 reps, 175#

Cable crossovers:
10 reps, 50#
10 reps, 50#

This is what I started with, and added volume a little bit each week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

oh yeah...I hope you make it home safe!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to post my cardio from this morning.

I did 12 minutes of HIIT on the stationary bike.
Started with 2 minute warmup.
Then 8 minutes of 30/30 at 70 rpm/100 rpm.
Then 2 minute cooldown.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to post my cardio from this morning.
> 
> I did 12 minutes of HIIT on the stationary bike.
> Started with 2 minute warmup.
> ...


  SWEET my Friend!!! How did you like the HIIT?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

*Archie*-Oh I've always enjoyed it.  I used to do it back in the day before it became popular.

Well last night's cardio was a lot of fun.  I did 60 minutes of.........ping pong!   Hey, you get a workout in that game, especially when you're getting your butt kicked like I was and chasing the ball all over the place.

And then there was my back workout also.

Pullups:
reps of 10, 8, 6, 5, +2 neg
--the last set, I was going for 6, but settled for the negatives.

V-handle cable rows:
8 reps, 135#
8 reps, 135#
--changing it up again here.  Really had to push through these.

Wide grip pulldowns:
6 reps, 150#
7 reps, 150#
--don't ask why I did more the 2nd set.  I'm weird like that sometimes. 

Straight arm cable pulldowns:
8 reps, 75#
8 reps, 75#
--Always a great way to finish your workout, IMO.

Pretty good workout.  Had issues during pullups, as a guy was using one of the low pulleys w/ a bench to do cable leg curls   He was in my way of where the pullup bar is set.  I would have given him static, but I know he does DLs and Squats also, so it's not like he doesn't do the "real" leg exercises.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

nice pullups!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

It's been a work in progress. Plus my back has always been pretty strong, due to a lot of back work from my career choices.  Thanks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome w/o, I see "Someone" isn't on Pullup welfare!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, that is a lot of pullups.  I'm starting to like you less.  (But I do like the new tag and avi.)


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Come on guys, I have to at least be good a one thing.  You gotta give me that.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

How about defending the world from bad guys?  Isn't that enough?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Nah, that's too easy.  Pullups are harder.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nah, that's too easy.  Pullups are harder.



Amen to that.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice workout!! I'm also jealous of the pullups


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Now there's 3 of you?  What is this, a gang rape?  Don't take me, I'm just a poor little white boy.  Leave me be....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Kill whitey!  Kill whitey!

Waitaminute....um...nevermind....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey I count 2 women and 1 man plus doug.....  Ohh this could be fun


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

bring it on Doug!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys don't want none of this.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You guys don't want none of this.


 such violence!!! Whats the countdown at now my Friend till you come home???


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, that was not a violent response.  But the answer to your question is about 1 week.  Not allowed to say for sure, due to security reasons.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> *Oh, that was not a violent response.  But the answer to your question is about 1 week.  Not allowed to say for sure*, due to security reasons.


I know you where just kidding!!! I aplogize, I should've known better, safe return for you my Friend!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nah, that's too easy.  Pullups are harder.



HAHAHA, IM SOLD!! Yeah, you go on the list of freakin awesome people


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I know you where just kidding!!! I aplogize, I should've known better, safe return for you my Friend!!!



  I was playing along with you my friend.  No worries.  I hope to have a safe trip as well.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> HAHAHA, IM SOLD!! Yeah, you go on the list of freakin awesome people



  I never give bad info on the military.  This is not a hard life to lead, IMO.  But pullups, now they can be quite the opposite.  True Story


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm envious too, but it looks like I'm too late for the party.  Good job Nuke!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Just dropping a line to let you know I will be out of pocket this week.  With all the travelling, I might not be around.  I will post as soon as I can again.  Take care!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

Stay safe


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Stay safe


Ditto my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

What they said, Doug.  Oh, and sorry about Da Bears!  Tackle someone would ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2006)

Have a safe journey, Doug.  I'll be in Chi-town on Wednesday, I think.  If you get there before me, let me know and I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

I wish I was going home to Chicago, but alas, I am going home to Florida for now.  But you can still buy me a beer.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What they said, Doug.  Oh, and sorry about Da Bears!  Tackle someone would ya!!!



I don't want to talk about that game right now.  I'm sulking....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, thanks guys.  Will do!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

er......nice AVI...I think....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Just droppin in sayin hi my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I don't want to talk about that game right now. I'm sulking....


hhmm..but on the brighter side....HOW 'BOUT THEM BRONCOS!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 19, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know I made it home tonight!  So I will be around again.  I will start a new journal next week, with some new goals!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you all know I made it home tonight!  So I will be around again.  I will start a new journal next week, with some new goals!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome back home


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you all know I made it home tonight! So I will be around again. I will start a new journal next week, with some new goals!


glad to have ya back, soldier! Now enjoy the wife and some apple pie..and enjoy being home home again!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you made it back safe.  Welcome home!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

so...did u make it out todine, or does that start tonight?
I remember being in the desert..and we made lists of places we were gonna go and eat at when we got back to the world...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent Brother Nukem, glad your home!!! Enjoy the family, the Eats, and then get back to the Gym!!! LOL!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> glad to have ya back, soldier! Now enjoy the wife and some apple pie..and enjoy being home home again!


Just don't enjoy that pie like the guy in "American Pie"  

On a serious note, I'm glad you made it back safe Thanks for the service and I look forward to your new journal!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.  We got pizza for dinner last night, and the wife is making my favorite tonight, chili.  I could eat chili like everyday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

MMmmmmmmmm, Pizza!!! I love chilli too, you should try the Taco Soup I recommended in BRother Pylon's journal I think it was!!! Tastes like Chilli, AND soup all in one!!!

Heres that soup recipe I was talking about my Friend!!!
I have increased the ingredients for a double batch, you can adjust to more/less for you!!!

2 pounds Ground beef (Turkey if you like)
Brown in a skillet w/onion (onion is optional)
Drain grease and put in a large pot
Add :
1 1/2 cups water
2 cans pinto beans (use all liquid from can)
2 cans ro-tel (diced tomatoes and green chillis) (use all liquid from can)
2 cans corn (use all liquid from can)
2 cans stewed tomatoes (use all liquid from can)
2 packs taco seasoning
2 packs ranch dressing/seasoning mix
mix/stir ingredients in large pot, cook on high for 1 hour, then let simmer for @ 3 hours
add salt,pepper, and garlic to taste


Side note: for less spicy, get the mild ro-tel

Hope you enjoy it, let me know my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> MMmmmmmmmm, Pizza!!! I love chilli too, you should try the Taco Soup I recommended in BRother Pylon's journal I think it was!!! Tastes like Chilli, AND soup all in one!!!
> 
> Heres that soup recipe I was talking about my Friend!!!
> I have increased the ingredients for a double batch, you can adjust to more/less for you!!!
> ...



Can you Post that in the receipe section?I had a hell of a time finding it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

dam...now I'm hungry....

I could live on chili, PB& J's and steak....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

I said once there are few things in the world that wouldn't be improved by adding PB or ketchup.  I still believe that...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

How's it going, Nuke!  Happy to be home?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh yea!  Right now, I am holding my 4 month old daughter, while I type this.  Thanks for that recipe Arch.  Sounds yummy!  I will be checking out plenty of the recipes around here.  Picked up some new running shoes yesterday, to start doing cardio again this week.  The gal at the store even showed me a unique way to tie shoes to help with my foot issues.  (I have really wide front feet)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2006)

Feel free to share that lacing lesson.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I said once there are few things in the world that wouldn't be improved by adding PB or ketchup. I still believe that...


don't forget Tobasco sauce!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Feel free to share that lacing lesson.


I've seen charts on how to lace up differently...forget where...I'm sure Mr. Google would have a good idea where though...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

check this out:
http://www.speedlaces.com/

try this:
http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/news/article.asp?UAN=482


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Let's see if I can actually explain this....

Take the laces inward instead of outward on the last set of holes, but leave a little loop on the outside.  Now run the laces across your foot to the opposite loop.  When you go to tug them, it will only tighten on the top of the shoe, and not the rest of the laces.  Therefore, holding your foot down without cramping the lower part of your foot in the shoe.  Make sense?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

doug...I am SO glad you made it home safe.....welcome back!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, I thought about going to the gym today.  But a little too busy today.  Maybe some other day.    They are coming to replace our significantly leaking water heater tomorrow, so no gym then.  Planning on hitting the Commissary to stock up on some goodies to keep from letting my diet go to hell.  So we will see.....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, I thought about going to the gym today.  But a little too busy today.  Maybe some other day.    They are coming to replace our significantly leaking water heater tomorrow, so no gym then.  Planning on hitting the Commissary to stock up on some goodies to keep from letting my diet go to hell.  So we will see.....



Hey you have earned some time off.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, I thought about going to the gym. Maybe some other day.


 
U HAVE been reading my journal....brotha...it makes me feel good to know that I can help assist in your traning program with an idea or concept or anything....but my being lazy isn't something I wish to pass on to you, sir...
 
now get crackin!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, I thought about going to the gym today.  But a little too busy today.  Maybe some other day.    They are coming to replace our significantly leaking water heater tomorrow, so no gym then.  Planning on hitting the Commissary to stock up on some goodies to keep from letting my diet go to hell.  So we will see.....


Hope it all gets done quickly and your return to the Gym is soon my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

You aren't near Ft. Meyers are you, Nuke?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope, all the way over by Pensacola.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Just curious, I'm headed there to visit my parents next month.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 24, 2006)

That area is above my paycheck.  I work for the gov't, don't forget.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That area is above my paycheck.  I work for the gov't, don't forget.


Sometimes I feel like I "work for the governmet" too


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't you ever say that!    You don't know what you're saying.....



  I just have to hang in there another 10 years so I can get my pension and free insurance.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

...makes u feel any better...if I had stayed in...I only would have had 6 more to go to get my 20....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

How long are you gonna be in Pensacola my Friend??? I will be going to Gulf Shores in the end of July, maybe we could hook up for lunch or somethin!!!
Isn't the naval air museum in Pensacola???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

air plane museum? I wanna go!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

I should be here for quite some time.  We decided to pass on going overseas anytime soon, and the AF only moves folks stateside when absolutely necessary.  So we should be able to hook up when you are in these parts.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> air plane museum? I wanna go!




Yep been there, done that had a blast laying out on the beach too


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

Never been a beach bum, but my wife is.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Never been a beach bum, but my wife is.



Well the natives thought I was crazy for laying out on the beach in Feb, but hell I had been living in NJ at the time.  I almost got stuck there because 2 days before I was due to fly out NJ got about 10inches of snow.  However, when I got home, coworkers were not happy that I was a crispy critter while they were white as a ghosts


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm writing on doug's thingy here, this is his wif. Doug mentioned several times that I would be the determinate factor if he has lost or not. Let's put it this way the spare tire is down to a small donut. The back is much bigger and of course the gun show is a 21 gun salute. Although he has not hit the gym since his return he is getting quite a cardio work out sometimes two/three times a day  Either way he hasn't looked this damn good in a while. At least someone has lost the pregnancy weight around here.....'sigh'


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Never been a beach bum, but my wife is.


Same here my Friend, we will defiantly have to hook up in July!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'm writing on doug's thingy here, this is his wif. Doug mentioned several times that I would be the determinate factor if he has lost or not. Let's put it this way the spare tire is down to a small donut. The back is much bigger and of course the gun show is a 21 gun salute. Although he has not hit the gym since his return he is getting quite a cardio work out sometimes two/three times a day  Either way he hasn't looked this damn good in a while. At least someone has lost the pregnancy weight around here.....'sigh'


*DISCLAIMER*: This is actually Doug typing; not his wife. He just wants us to think that he has made a dramatic change and is desireable by the opposite sex that they want to do the humpity bumpity with him...3 times per day. Again, this is really Doug.
That is all.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yep been there, done that had a blast laying out on the beach too


phooey....prove it. we need photographic evidence....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> *DISCLAIMER*: This is actually Doug typing; not his wife. He just wants us to think that he has made a dramatic change and is desireable by the opposite sex that they want to do the humpity bumpity with him...3 times per day. Again, this is really Doug.
> That is all.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> *DISCLAIMER*: This is actually Doug typing; not his wife. He just wants us to think that he has made a dramatic change and is desireable by the opposite sex that they want to do the humpity bumpity with him...3 times per day. Again, this is really Doug.
> That is all.




Don't hate  ...I would allow him for more "cardio" if his poor little heart wouldn't keep arresting on me....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife has done a lot of things, but she has never written on my "thingy".


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, it's really me this time.  My wife likes to be cute, and gets a kick out of our conversations we've had.  I will say that I got in trouble for not sharing this site with her while I was over in Iraq.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'm writing on doug's thingy here, this is his wif. Doug mentioned several times that I would be the determinate factor if he has lost or not. Let's put it this way the spare tire is down to a small donut. The back is much bigger and of course the gun show is a 21 gun salute. Although he has not hit the gym since his return he is getting quite a cardio work out sometimes two/three times a day  Either way he hasn't looked this damn good in a while. At least someone has lost the pregnancy weight around here.....'sigh'


Certainly not that much text ^


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> phooey....prove it. we need photographic evidence....



Where do you think the bikini pic with me kneeling on the bed was taken


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Where do you think the bikini pic with me kneeling on the bed was taken


One of TT's "Business Training Trips".


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

okay...this is my opinion...Dougs wife is awsome!   I think her, Dev and I would get along famously


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...this is my opinion...Dougs wife is awsome!   I think her, Dev and I would get along famously



I agree  It could be very dangerous for the men


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Don't hate  ...I would allow him for more "cardio" if his poor little heart wouldn't keep arresting on me....


 
well hell...THAT is a heckuva welcome home then!  
psst...u gotta sister?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Nurse 1:  Have you checked out the hunk in room 402?  I was giving him a sponge bath the other day and I noticed he has the word "Swan" tattoed on his penis.

Nurse 2: Oh I've noticed alright, and by the way, the word is "Saskatchewan".


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Where do you think the bikini pic with me kneeling on the bed was taken


excuse me, I'll be right back...
<scrambles off to her gallery>


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Where do you think the bikini pic with me kneeling on the bed was taken


...not on a beach.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Okay, it's really me this time. My wife likes to be cute, and gets a kick out of our conversations we've had. I will say that I got in trouble for not sharing this site with her while I was over in Iraq.


how...do we really know this is....Doug...
What's the secret password!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...this is my opinion...Dougs wife is awsome!  I think her, Dev and I would get along famously


do we sense a convergance in 'Vegas in october???


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...not on a beach.....



But the beach was just across the street from the hotel room it was taken in


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

..still not on the beach....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..still not on the beach....



Sorry, didn't snag any pics on me on the beach.  Only the affects which were a nice burn


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 27, 2006)

<Announces: This is Doug's wife (BTW her name is heather)> Sorry I am the only girl in my generation, two brothers and 7 cousins all boys. Plus, it's my welcome home too, remember I had a baby before he left....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

heather

Welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> heather
> 
> Welcome to IM!


Ditto!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

welcome Heather...glad you could drop in


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do we sense a convergance in 'Vegas in october???



Out of curiousity....who is going to the Arnold?  I think I may be going with a group from the gym especially since it only about 3 hours away for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hiya Heather...gonna get your own journal started? (insert a 'Yes' here)


Hiya D! Don't thnk I can make it...wanna go to the 'O' in 'Vegas though!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Doug...um...Heather....um....OK, who's running this show anyway!  

No plans for the Arnold at this time.  BUT maybe Doug and Heather can join us in May for Archie's show?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

I might possibly be goin to the "O" this year with the wife!!! She wants to go to Vegas, and I brought up the "O", and she seemed fine with it!!! Would be GREAT to have you come up for my comp. the more the merrier my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Party in the big LV!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay folks, look for my new and improved journal in the near future.  Later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

...get the feeling...Dougs' journal has been....hijacked?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

You mean like...people refusing to let his old journal go away?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You mean like...people refusing to let his old journal go away?


----------

